# Scheduling recordings via iPad app, won't record



## whaleboy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey all, I've had an issue since I've downloaded the directv iPad app. It seems to work fine, it sees the dvr fine, I can control it, change channels, see the playlist, stream channels, etc, and schedule recordings. The only issue is with the latter... Even though I get a confirmation in the app saying the program will be recorded, the dvr never does. The program will not show up in the to to do list or actually record. Seems odd that the app gives me a confirmation that the show has been successfully scheduled, even though it apparently hasn't. 

Any ideas? This is not an occasional issue... The dvr simply will not see the recording request from the iPad. It's frustrating as searching a and browsing programs is so much quicker in the app vs the clunky slow dvr interface, and every other feature of the app seems to work fine with the dvr.

The app is the latest (no updates show as available)
Ipad2 (not jailbroken)
HR23/700 dvr 

Thanks

-David


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a strange one. Just a long shot here, but have you tried rebooting the DVR?


----------



## whaleboy (Sep 10, 2007)

The dvr has had 2 software updates since getting the app, so it's been rebooted at least twice. I had hoped that those updates fixed the issue. Not so...

Thanks

-David


----------



## whaleboy (Sep 10, 2007)

Figured it out... In the app prefs, under record options, it was set to "LV ROOM", but if I continued into that setting, turns out I can choose between "LV Room" and "Living Room", both with different IDs. Of course the default choice was wrong. Picking the second one works fine. We only have one dvr, so I'm not sure why there were 2 in the list, and why everything in the app controlled the right one, except the recording feature.

But all is good now. Except... Any way in the ipad guide to show the current channel list that is on the dvr, instead of every channel I get? 

Thanks

-David


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

whaleboy said:


> Figured it out... In the app prefs, under record options, it was set to "LV ROOM", but if I continued into that setting, turns out I can choose between "LV Room" and "Living Room", both with different IDs. Of course the default choice was wrong. Picking the second one works fine. We only have one dvr, so I'm not sure why there were 2 in the list, and why everything in the app controlled the right one, except the recording feature.
> 
> But all is good now. Except... Any way in the ipad guide to show the current channel list that is on the dvr, instead of every channel I get?
> 
> ...


Only by creating a Favorites list on the i-pad. The FL is not DVR specific, but it does display only the channels you want displayed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"whaleboy" said:


> Figured it out... In the app prefs, under record options, it was set to "LV ROOM", but if I continued into that setting, turns out I can choose between "LV Room" and "Living Room", both with different IDs. Of course the default choice was wrong. Picking the second one works fine. We only have one dvr, so I'm not sure why there were 2 in the list, and why everything in the app controlled the right one, except the recording feature.
> 
> But all is good now. Except... Any way in the ipad guide to show the current channel list that is on the dvr, instead of every channel I get?
> 
> ...


Did you replace your DVR at some point? I guess it's possible that your old receiver ID is still on your account for some reason. You might want to check your bill to make sure that you are not being charged for a receiver you don't have anymore.

- Merg


----------



## whaleboy (Sep 10, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Did you replace your DVR at some point? I guess it's possible that your old receiver ID is still on your account for some reason. You might want to check your bill to make sure that you are not being charged for a receiver you don't have anymore.
> 
> - Merg


We originally had a TiVo HD unit that was replaced by the newer DTV dvr. On the bill, it shows $10 for the hd dvr, and $0 (included in package) for another, which I assume is the standard def bedroom unit I had them remove when they replaced the TiVo.

Thanks

-David


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

whaleboy said:


> But all is good now. Except... Any way in the ipad guide to show the current channel list that is on the dvr, instead of every channel I get?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -David


The ipad keeps its channels lists independently of the dvrs, unfortunately. You can set a channel list with only the channels you want though.


----------

